# 

## Mihey

,     ,  ,        .      
, ,    ? , ,  :) .       ,             ,     ,      ,         ,       ??      ,  -  ,      ,      
    ,    ,     ,  :  !  !  ,            (    ).     ,      ,    .     ,        .         ,   .     ,   .    ,      .
                 .      .
   ,             .  ,            ,   , !!
,     -    ,       ,  : ,  . - !      ! -,       ,   ,        .      ,      !!!
-           3 .      .    ,         !      - .
-  ,     10          .      ,    .     ?
-      !   ,    ,  !! 
-       . ()    ,  !   .     !
- ,      -       :)
-    !    , -     .
-      ?      -     !   ,        
-  ,   .   ! , ,   !       ??
-      .     ,       :)
-       - :          .      ,     ,      
-                
         !      (   ),         !     ,         !!!    , ,       ,        ;)       !

----------


## erazer

-    !  -        !

----------

:))))          
 ,

----------


## bvn

-  . ,   . ,   .         ,  ,   .         -,   -  ,      -  ,       ,      :)
   .  ,   ,       ,    ...  ,   :)     -        ,         .           ...    , , ,    ,    , , ,    ,    ,   ,  ,  .      ,    .        ,    ,        ! :)

----------


## RAMM

> -    !  -        !

  , .    ,   . )

----------


## bvn

> , .    ,   . )

   ,    ...     ...

----------


## RAMM

,     )

----------

,    -.       ,

----------

-

----------


## bvn

> ,  ,   .         -,   -  ,      -  ,       ,      :)

  ,  ,     ...            :)  

> B: !     ... ,  :)
> E:     :)
> A: .
> A:   
> A:      
> E:    ...
> B:     ,     :)
> A:   ,  :)
> A:  .
> ...

----------


## Edos

-    ,    !  ,         .

----------

,  ...!

----------


## Katrin7

ϳ    , ,       , , .
    -   .

----------


## Dracon

> -

   ,     - ( **)?
    ?

----------

> . ()    ,  !   .     !

    ,       ,     !
   ,     ,

----------


## Dracon

> ,

  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Karen

> ,       ,     !
>    ,     ,

   
   Sky...

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,      ...      .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,      ...      .

  !!!!!! 
 ,   !!!!!!!!!!

----------

> Sky...

   Karen,     ⳺ ,

----------


## Sky

,      :)

----------

..    !  !     !!!

----------

: 
   .
  . (      ,   . ,  ,   ...

----------


## Dracon

!

----------


## elizavetas



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... ?

----------


## Ximera

,   .     .    .

----------


## Adele

,  .

----------


## bvn

> ,  .

     :
1)   ,  ?
2) ,   ?
3) ҳ    ?

----------


## Karen

? 
       ...

----------


## bvn

> ,  ,  3    )))

    ,   ,         ,   100% :)

----------


## Elenalevich

> ,  ,  3    )))

        .    -   ,      ...       ,    .

----------


## Karen

> .    -   ,      ...       ,    .

  .       . 
          ...
      ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ,     -  ?

----------


## Karen

> ...   ,     -  ?

      "" ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> "" ?

  ...   ,       ... ,   ...  SEE,     .      ...    .      ,     ...  .      ,           ... , (    ,      )     ( ,     ),   - (     ...)  ... ,    (, , ......),   -, -+,    (,  , -, , , ...)  ...   ,    ( +) ...    ,     !!!    ...  -                 -    ..., ,    ,     ...   .            ...      -,    ...  ,    ...   - ,              -     ,    .  , -   ,     -  .       ,    ,          -  ,  -...      ,    ,   ...   ,   ...      ,     -     ,  ,     .  ,  ,       ""... -   ,          ,     ...     ()-    -    ,     - .    ,    ...   .      ,     ,  ...       -  ...  , ,  .  ()-() ...    ! ...   - ...

----------


## Karen



----------


## Elenalevich

- ,

----------


## lonly

)

----------


## Karen

> )

  ...

----------


## Karen

> )

       ...

----------


## Dracon

> ...

        ))))

----------


## dashaperez

-    ,   ,     .    ,              ,      .  !

----------

